# Watch out for this book launch



## pakua (Nov 16, 2004)

Irish Dancing VolumeII- _The Arms_


----------



## Shodan (Nov 16, 2004)

Somehow I don't think that would be a very long book.......but then again- who knows?   :idunno: 

  :rofl:


----------



## Flatlander (Nov 16, 2004)

pakua said:
			
		

> Irish Dancing VolumeII- _The Arms_


I have been eagerly waiting for this pending release.  I hope I get an autographed one!


----------



## Oak Bo (Nov 16, 2004)

Does it describe anything like the guys doing here!?
http:// media.ebaumsworld.comphp?e=ehead.wmv

 :rofl:


----------

